
He got life without parole for pot. And he was just denied clemency - PaulHoule
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/he-got-life-without-parole-for-pot-and-he-was-just-denied-clemency/ar-AAl456o?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=wispr
======
burfog
The headline makes it sound like he got caught with a joint. The reasonable
assumption is that we aren't being told everything, and yep: This involved an
18-wheeler with more than 1000 kg of pot.

------
taxicabjesus
I got called for jury duty this week... They wanted me to participate in the
persecution of someone who might have committed a victimless crime.
dontsuemebro [dsmb] is down at the moment, but I'll edit this to add a link to
my diary (dsmb is a scoop site for kuro5hin.org [RIP] refugees).

Edit:
[https://dontsuemebro.com/story/2016/12/1/52559/5084](https://dontsuemebro.com/story/2016/12/1/52559/5084)
(I grabbed the link on my phone before moving to my keyboard for this post,
and saw the dsmb webmaster's diary grumbling about having to move hosts,
again. the site should be back up in a few hours, or by tomorrow...)

~~~
pitaj
Did you accept? Jury nullification is a real thing.

~~~
taxicabjesus
The diary link is working now. I specifically addressed nullification.

On the one hand, I wanted to throw a wrench in the system. On the other, I'm
working on something in the same court that is exponentially more important to
myself and a lot of other people. I couldn't jeopardize creating a reputation
for myself as someone who thinks it's okay to make up his own rules. There's
only a dozen judges (+/-), and I'm sure they talk.

